# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  USP Pharma

## stpete

Hey guys, just started doing a little research on these guys for my friend and i. So far, in just the bit of time i've spent, they get a lot of mixed reviews.

So i bring it to my friends....Whatcha think?

Thanks
stpete

----------


## BlueWaffle21

It is between them and GenSys so can't wait to hear these reviews!!!

----------


## capetown

There is canadian usp out of alberta and one out of the states. Canadian is 100 percent legit.

----------


## capetown

Here is our Canadian USP. My little prop stash.

----------


## austinite

I've never used their orals, but the juice is real and real good. Has a sting to it like Scirroxx

----------


## austinite

> Here is our Canadian USP. My little prop stash.


I've never seen that. I don't think it's the one stpete is referring to.

----------


## capetown

> I've never seen that. I don't think it's the one stpete is referring to.


Probably not. This is real popular in the gyms in Alberta. Never real did make a huge appearance online. Potent as hell though. All of their products.

----------


## stpete

> I've never used their orals, but the juice is real and real good. Has a sting to it like Scirroxx



Thanks guys...What have you used austinite?

----------


## austinite

> Thanks guys...What have you used austinite?


Test E and Tren E, which I am currently on now. Holy night sweats man... I normally use prop and ace, but my new travelling schedule prevents that.

----------


## stpete

Thank you, sir.

----------


## adonis94

trying to buy from usp pharma, can i message u for details

----------


## OnTheSauce

Scammed me for 25 vials last year. Only got part of my order

----------


## irishman1973

> trying to buy from usp pharma, can i message u for details


is usp canada out of bussiness? can"t find them anywhere?

----------


## Shane 36

> is usp canada out of bussiness? can"t find them anywhere?


No there not out of business, they had a large bust a few months ago. Still alot of old stock floating around. Apparently new stock is on the way

----------

